# #25 - Cleveland on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Cavaliers fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 8 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #25 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Cavaliers are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Cavaliers fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 8 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #25 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Cavaliers are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

We need some votes quick for the Cavaliers, so everybody join in.

Cavs fans, please vote in the Cavs Forum so your vote will weigh more heavily.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sergio, Lowry, AND Douby are all gone?

*Ager *seems the best player available. After that I guess Gibson<input style=\"height: 18px; width: 18px; position: absolute; left: 385px; top: 10px;\" alt=\"Close\" src="chrome://dictionarytip/skin/btnclose.gif" id="btnClose" type="image"><input style=\"height: 18px; width: 18px; position: absolute; left: 363px; top: 10px;\" alt=\"fullscreen\" src="chrome://dictionarytip/skin/fullscreen.gif" id="btnfullscr" type="image">Please wait while the page is being loaded. If this message is shown forever, the page did not load. So try again...
<iframe style=\"border: 1px solid black; overflow: auto; visibility: visible; background-color: white; width: 100%; height: 225px;\" src="http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Ager?p" id="frameTip"></iframe><iframe style="border: 1px solid black; overflow: auto; z-index: 100; background-color: white; width: 100%; height: 50px;" id="optionsFrame"></iframe>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why did the Kings take Sergio? The *******s.

I don't know. Gibson I guess.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Ager


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boy hopefully this isn't a representation of how the draft really goes down, EVERY good PG is off the board already. 

I'd take Ager, he'd have a role filling in for Hughes/Lebron.


----------



## Cavsfansince70 (Jun 4, 2004)

Shannon Brown.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

PJ Tucker


----------



## Spence842000 (Jun 19, 2006)

Gibson


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

Gibson


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Daniel Gibson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Maurice ager!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Gibson


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Spence842000 said:


> Gibson


Shannon Brown


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

It'll probably end up being Daniel Gibson, but I'd like to see Shannon Brwon go here.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Shannon Brown would be a good pick!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Shannon Brown


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Shannon Brown


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Guillermo Diaz

All the first round worthy point guards are gone. This is probably the absolute worst case that could happen to the Cavs. I also wouldn't be surprised if we went Ager or Vinicius.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Very close. 

I will consider Pioneer10's mention of Gibson a tiebreaker and give him the close nod.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not sure that this is the point of this mock. Shouldn't it just be Cavs fans that are voting?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm the non-Cavs fans are picking Brown.

Cavs fans have either Ager or Gibson


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Cavs fans and nonCavs fans have very different opinions on how to run this team.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Maurice Ager...am i 2 late?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Wednesday's NBA Draft is going to be exciting because it is unpredictable. Usually even if the top pick isn't known, you have a pretty good idea of who's going 1-2 or even 1-2-3. This year you don't.
> 
> I pay little attention to mock drafts and I won't be doing one. Sure they can be fun, but are just fodder. A few years ago my boss asked me to do one and I got exactly three right out of 30 and two of those were Dwight Howard going with the No. 1 pick and Emeka Okafor going 2. I remember I had the Cavs taking Josh Childress with the No. 10 pick as my best guess, which turned out not even being close to being right as he went sixth. A few months later then general manager Jim Paxson told me he woke up the morning of the draft thinking it would be Childress, too and he obviously had 20 times as much info to guess with. This year, we're talking about No. 25, even guessing two guys would be a wild stab for anyone.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------

